
A Mapathon for Puerto Rico - 7402
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/02/nyregion/maps-puerto-rico-hurricane-maria.html
======
mtmail
Direct link to start mapping from home in 5 minutes
[http://tasks.hotosm.org/](http://tasks.hotosm.org/)

~~~
masonic
I tried a few "beginner" ones at random and none showed actual satellite
imagery, just snippets of maps. (?)

